# The Devil



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I know I keep changing tank Ideas but im still in the planning stage. I was looking up Red Dvils and I think they would be great pets! Would one live conftorably in a 75 gallon? if so are there any fast tankmates (like large tetras) that I could keep with them? Maybe a pleco or catfish as a clewan up crew? Oh and are red devil's mostly carnivores? I wanna be able to feed them feeders, ghost shrimp, ets.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

a single Red Devil would work fine in a 75g, with no tankmates, chances are it will kill off anyone else in the tank with him, so i wouldnt bother trying it. if you try anything, go with a larger catfish or pleco and have a ton of hiding spots for it. as far as diet, they eat anything, but i wouldnt feed them feeders, feeders arent treated for parasites and oter diseases that can pass on to your red devil.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

My Midas/RD loves earthworm, red worms and crickets you can get all of these at a bait and tackle shop. They should be fed as treats or dessert if you will. They still need to eat pellets too. You can also get stuff like frozen beef heart at the LFS. My Midas won't eat that but my FH, Puffers and GT and various other smaller fish LOVES it. My Midas tends to be a picky eater for such a fat boy. Good luck with your new fish you will love the personality of a RD.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

of course if I ever feed him(hopefully a him) feeder fish I would quarintine them for atleast a week. But I've heard these fish have alot of personality and I'm really looking forward to keeping one.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

im going to recommend to stay far away from beef heart, a fishes system is not meant to digest animal protein, and i have seen feeding this result in anything from an inactive fish for a little while all the wa to death, as it doesnt always digest properly.

the only way i would use beefheart is in small doses in making your on fish food.

as far as quarintining the feeders, id recommend doing so for a month actually, pu salt in the quarintine tank, and gutload them like crazy! hehe. this way, if there is somethig in the tank, you would most likely know forsure after a month.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

sounds good. I wouldn't even be feeding him feeder fish that often. Maybe once a week at the most. His diet would be mostly cichlid pellets and some kind of food to serve as a color enhancer like blood worms.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

gage said:


> im going to recommend to stay far away from beef heart, a fishes system is not meant to digest animal protein, and i have seen feeding this result in anything from an inactive fish for a little while all the wa to death, as it doesnt always digest properly.
> 
> the only way i would use beefheart is in small doses in making your on fish food.


I didn't know this I thought it was good for them. Thanks gage


----------



## Marc280106 (Sep 25, 2007)

A single adult Red devil is perfectly suited to a 75g. Whilst young you could keep some targets with him, i'd go with giant danios (quicker than most), yet even they will disappear sooner rather than later. A larger Pleco could be an option providing there's plenty of cover, again whilst the Rd is young. (Recently i attempted to keep a 4" common Pleco, then a 7" Gibbiceps with my Rd and neither managed through the first night.) Maybe even a small shoal of clown Loaches would work well for you.

Although they are primarily carnivorous, it's a good idea to offer some vegetable matter (shelled peas are good). I always steer clear of both feeders, for obvious reasons, aswell as beefheart which is just to messy. I see no need for either, there are plenty of other foods which are better for them. I just go with a quality pellet, various frozen purchased from a lfs, fresh prawns and fresh fish fillet purchased from the seafood co-op.


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

*** found and read that if the fish say an oscar is 2xs the devils size it can work. imo i wouldnt put anything in there unless you have a 150 gallons or bigger. i did this and *** had no problems other then the devil getting the devil chased outta him by 2 6" gold sevs and 10" oscar. my 13" oscar ignores him.


----------

